# Wireless turnout control



## philtheking5 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello to all, 

I have been a member for awhile but don't think I have ever posted. I am running Bachmann steam locos equipped with decoders. Recently, I purchased an NCE PH-10R. What I hope to do is control my turnouts with my wireless throttle. My question is, what manufacturers and hardware do most people use to do this? 

Any advice is much appreciated,
Phil Nymark


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you want to control the turnouts? Zimo has the MX820 decoder series which can be set for remote control and for controlling via a track input sensor. This unit can do either 2 wire or 3 wire switch drives like the LGB units (LGB made 3 wire years ago, now just the 2 wire).


----------



## xmas111 (Feb 6, 2021)

I also use the NCE PH-10R and use the "*Massoth DiMAX 1-Channel Switch Decoder II" *on my turnouts and they work great. And hook up is easy.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the Digitrax DS-64 controllers, 4 switches per controller and they are inexpensive. $50 from trainworld for 4 channels.

The Massoth is 4 times as expensive, $50 for 1 one channel.

Greg


----------



## philtheking5 (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you for all the replies. Now I can start looking into this to a greater extent. And Greg, thanks for the lead on Train-li, they are very helpful and I didn't know about them.

Much appreciated,
Phil Nymark


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

philtheking5 said:


> Thank you for all the replies. Now I can start looking into this to a greater extent. And Greg, thanks for the lead on Train-li, they are very helpful and I didn't know about them.
> 
> Much appreciated,
> Phil Nymark


Phil - I do carry the Massoth 1-channel switch decoders available if you're looking for any.


----------



## xmas111 (Feb 6, 2021)

Greg is right, the Massoth switch decoder is expensive but I like it because you can hide all the wires so it looks nice and neat.

Here one of my switches with the Massoth switch decoder in operation.

I added the red and blue LEDs to make it easier to see with way the switch is going. I have the switch lanterns but my eyes aren't what they use to be and they're hard to see.
The number 2 is a 7 segment display. Makes it easy to know what number the switch is.
You can see it in action here.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just found out the Digitrax units I have been using, the DS-64 has been replaced by an upgraded, smaller model the DS-74. $63.










I put them in weatherproof enclosures along with the air solenoids (I have pneumatic switches).

Looks like the Massoth 4 unit decoder is $80. I like the digitrax because it is easy to program


----------



## philtheking5 (Nov 17, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Just found out the Digitrax units I have been using, the DS-64 has been replaced by an upgraded, smaller model the DS-74. $63.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed the newer version but did find the older ones for $50 at Trainworld, I think. I like the idea of pneumatic switches. I have a number of switch machines that came with the turnouts but have not experimented with them yet.
I will have to look into waterproofing. If I remember correctly, my PSX-AR's have a waterproof case that can be purchased and I wonder if these decoders also have something similar.


----------

